# Connection Timeout



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

For years we have had CenturyLink DSL, but we are right on the border of the max range DSL can travel, at about 3.5 miles, so we have had some connection issues, although when they come out and test it, it seems to be fine and they simply tell me that because it is on the fringe, I am going to have the intermittent issues.

Generally after about 10-15 minutes of usage on my laptop, it hangs and eventually times out. It might do this for 10-15 minutes as I keep trying to submit a post, or pull up a page, and then it will eventually start working again. Angie (my wife) has the exact same laptop as I do and complains about hers timing out. 

There is a Westell modem that runs to a Linksys E4200 router. I don't think it is the E4200 router because we also have Excede satellite Internet hooked up to a different E4200, with basically all the same wireless settings, and it never times out on my laptop. This would likely eliminate any settings with my laptop network adapter too... since it works fine with the E4200.

We thought it might be the Westell modem, but CenturyLink brought another modem/router combo out here that was supposedly really good and my laptop still timed out. I also purchased an Actiontec C1000A that someone at DSL Reports recommended and still got time outs. So I went back the Westell/E4200 setup and have just been living with it. When it hangs I will go over to my Excede connection, but I hate it because of latency... and email is painful on it. It is good for large downloads, but that is about it. 

I just built my new music server and have it hard wired on a 100' Ethernet cable from our E4200 router to the HT room. I have yet to get a timeout and I have been using it solid. Earlier today I went back to my laptop and within a few minutes I got the timeout. I run out here to the music server and have no issues connecting. 

This does not really make sense. I should be getting timeouts even on the wired side. Other than the wire, what is different that would eliminate the timeouts?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Assuming you are both running the same operating system, have you checked the driver versions on your laptop and compared with your wife's?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

The common denominator is your exact same laptops...The fact that your new awesome music server does not timeout also points to the laptops ...probably an unstable or buggy network adapter driver in conjunction with DSL ... it has a different protocol, that works ok with your sat internet , but not DSL...

Please to try a new external wifi adapter :nerd:

$9 can't hurt

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833315091


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Both laptops are the same and both timeout.

I have a wireless adapter I will try out on the laptop.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I disabled my Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 adapter and will run this TP-Link USB adapter I have and see if I get any timeouts.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That did not take long... it finally timed out trying to make a post.

It seems like it always happens when trying to make a post, although I also cannot load another HTS page when it times out, yet I can load Google and some other sites. Very strange.

Anyway... same ole thing.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have been on our desktop with that same TP-Link external adapter all morning and not the first timeout.

It has to be something in this laptop conflicting with the Westell modem.

I say this because this laptop has no issues with our other E4200 router connected to our Excede modem... and I also have no issues with our router at our lake shack that is connected to our cable Internet there. I can use it solid with no issues.

The only thing that is different is the Westell modem. However, I did try another modem that works with CenturyLink and experienced timeouts with it.

Right this minute I have turned off my wireless on the laptop and am running an Ethernet cable to the E4200 router to see if I still get the timeouts.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

On the fringe eh?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I would do a live chat with HP (you should still be under warranty...I think). They should know about any issues & have suggestions/solutions. I did it with my wife's laptop. The tech went through several tests with me until we found out what was wrong. It wound up not being fixable though. They sent a custom box with foam padding & a pre-paid shipping label. Had it back in about a month, works fine ever since. I find their customer support to be very good.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Nah... outside of the warranty here on the laptop. Plus, with it not having issues with other routers and modems, it would be hard to troubleshoot on their end.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Is your laptop next to your PC? The reason I am asking is if the distance to your wireless router is different it could be interference. I have 2 Cisco "N" routers, and both of them are horrible for any kind of distance. One of them is within 10' of me line of site and my cellphone will drop calls is I move just a few feet away (T-Mobile has a wifi option for phone calls). Right now I use the wifi for phone use only and my wife uses it for her iPad and Source... She uses it only when she is in our MB which is directly over our garage where the other router is located.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't think it matters on the warranty. Had a Dell that was years out & their CS told me it did not matter how old it was...they would always help. And that's what I mean...seems specific to that one router which they might know about & have a patch or some advice. Those guys really enjoy a challenge. I've had them call me back after pow-wowing (sorry, Nole fan) on issues for over an hour. Anyway, good luck with whatever you do. It's very frustrating when your PC is acting up!addle:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

My laptop is about 15' from the router, as is the wireless PC that does not timeout. We are in a 15' triangle.

The wired music server is on a 100' Ethernet cable and 60' thru the walls from the router.

HP won't even talk to us if it is out of warranty. They want us to pay a fee up front. I have not run across too many of the Dell and HP computer techs that like a challenge. Perhaps you were fortunate. Most of the ones I have ever gotten are reading instructions from a screen and don't really have a clue what the issues might be.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Sonnie, have you tried taking the laptop to the pc and seeing if it times out there too? You never know there could be something that is at the laptop locations that is interfering with the wireless signal.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have tried it in several locations and it times out, but keep in mind too that the wireless works fine on the other E4200 with satellite Internet.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have had the 192.168.1.1 URL of the Westell modem open while using the laptop so I can look at the CenturyLink DSL stats during a hang. As I understand it, this communicates directly with the modem, through the router of course. Each time I try to access a page that starts hanging and eventually times out, I also cannot talk to the modem. Trying to refresh the modem page 192.168.1.1 during the hanging of a web page (having both browser windows open), hangs as well... although it will just hang, it never times out. I can go to our other wireless desktop with the TP-Link adapter and open up the page that is hanging on my laptop, which in turn triggers that page on my laptop to stop hanging and load, as long as I do it before it times out. Why would that cause the laptop to stop hanging?

Of course I can't check the stats of the modem from the laptop during the hang, but I can refresh them on the desktop while the laptop is hanging and there are no changes. So it does not appear to be anything on the other side of the Westell modem going on that is causing this. The margins stay the same, the attenuation stays the same when refreshing during a hang.

All of this points back to being something to do with the laptop communicating with the Westell modem. I guess my next step is to maybe take the router out of the loop and connect the laptop directly to the modem and see if it hangs/times out. Perhaps the E4200 router does not like the laptop communicating with the Westell modem for some reason. Maybe the E4200 (and the previous WRT54G) don't like the Westell.


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

Is there a driver update for your wireless adapter in your laptop? Check and see - that could be it.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Already checked.

I did discover earlier this morning that the E4200 that I am using with the Westell modem is v1 and the other E4200 I am using with the Excede satellite modem is v2, which might explain why we do not have issues with the Excede Internet. Although it would still have to be related to my laptop in someway, since the wired and wireless desktops do not have an issue with the v1 router.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Run MALWAREBYTES (freeby on CNET.com) and see if it comes up with anything....


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Here are a couple of diagrams to show what we have here. I just swapped out the routers and put the latest v2 E4200 on the DSL line to see if the v1 was causing the issue.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi Sonny, nothing obvious with either router. I suppose it is possible that there is an issue with one of the 20 or 30 services from HP running in the background causing a network bottleneck of sorts since it is causing issues with both laptops and the DSL connection. You can turn off all of the HP services temporarily for testing purposes. 20 or 30 services might be a slight exaggeration as there might only be 10 or 15 running.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

That is what I hate about Lans... when they work they are great, but when you have a problem it is a pain to find out what is causing the problems. Mine runs slow sometimes and I have 2 friends that are or were Lan Admins and neither of them have a clue.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Just as a test try turn off the WEP2 and just leave it unsecure to see if it will still time out..


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I am trying everything.

By the way... no malware with Malwarebytes. :T

I had the DSL on the v1 router and swapped it over to v2. Still got timeouts.

Updated the v2 to latest firmware. Still got timeouts.

Just turned off security and now trying that.

I wonder how hard the wireless adapters are to change out in this laptop. 

Actually I need a new laptop. I had been looking for a while and got side-tracked. I am soooo picky. I was really liking the new Sager NP6670, but from what I can tell the backlit keyboard leaks a LOT of light around the sides of the keys and that drives me crazy on a laptop. It has seriously been hard to find anything that I like as much as this HP with its keyboard and backlit keys. But I would like something lighter and a little more up to date ... AND hopefully a better wireless adapter.

The thing is this adapter works fine for the satellite Internet and it works fine at our lake home with cable Internet. It just can't deal with this DSL modem for some reason.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well it ain't security. Still getting timeouts.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It has to be a compatibility issue between my laptop and the Westell modem. HAS to be!

There is something about one or the other that one or the other doesn't like.

Fact: This same laptop and router works fine connected to the satellite Internet. Zero timeouts.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Let me post a series of setting for the Westell modem and maybe someone can see something odd that might could trigger a hangup...


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Sonnie said:


> I am trying everything.
> 
> By the way... no malware with Malwarebytes. :T
> 
> ...


If you want one made in Japan ... Look at the Fujitsu (last time I check they were the only ones made in Japan). We have a desktop replacement and a tablet and we have had them for about 5 years.


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> Let me post a series of setting for the Westell modem and maybe someone can see something odd that might could trigger a hangup...


i can find nothing out of the ordinary in your configuration :idontknow: . Here's an experiment, buy an inexpensive wireless N USB receiver, disable your onboard wireless receiver, connect with the USB. If it works with no problem - there must be some sort of conflict with your onboard and the Westell.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

You may consider buying your own DSL modem to replace the Westell

http://www.amazon.com/Actiontec-Wireless-N-Modem-Router-GT784WN/dp/B004NBZ98K/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1391264282&sr=8-2&keywords=dsl+modem


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

In that window there is a QUICK LINKS > TEST CONNECTION ... Try the test as your having a timeout ....


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

RTS100x5 said:


> You may consider buying your own DSL modem to replace the Westell http://www.amazon.com/Actiontec-Wireless-N-Modem-Router-GT784WN/dp/B004NBZ98K/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1391264282&sr=8-2&keywords=dsl+modem


Also true!!! I did this with my Mediacomm cable modem when their equipment seemed to trash my routers...three routers in a year? Got rid of their modem, bought a Zoom router/modem and no more problems, and I've had it more than a year now! Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Sonny, did you try turning off some of the HP services or updating the wireless driver? It's a long shot but you seem to have tried everything else.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... I did update the firmware on the adapter. I have not turned off any HP services, but will try it.

It is really weird. I am on the desktop now because my laptop will not connect to HTS. It is stuck and been timing out solid for 15 minutes. Yet I can come in here and using the same router with the same DSL modem, just a different wireless computer, I can post, surf, pull up pages, etc... all without any timeouts. It is crazy!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Have you thought about doing a fresh install on the laptop or maybe a restore?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

prerich said:


> i can find nothing out of the ordinary in your configuration :idontknow: . Here's an experiment, buy an inexpensive wireless N USB receiver, disable your onboard wireless receiver, connect with the USB. If it works with no problem - there must be some sort of conflict with your onboard and the Westell.


I took the TP-Link USB adapter out of the desktop that I am typing on now that has never experienced a timeout, plugged it in the laptop, disabled the internal adapter, still got timeouts.





RTS100x5 said:


> You may consider buying your own DSL modem to replace the Westell
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Actiontec-Wireless-N-Modem-Router-GT784WN/dp/B004NBZ98K/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1391264282&sr=8-2&keywords=dsl+modem


Already done that and still got timeout with that modem/router combo.





RTS100x5 said:


> In that window there is a QUICK LINKS > TEST CONNECTION ... Try the test as your having a timeout ....


I will try that shortly.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

ellisr63 said:


> Have you thought about doing a fresh install on the laptop or maybe a restore?


That is when I would buy a new laptop and take this one to the lake home where I know it has no issues with connection down there.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Ran it twice during a hang and even got a timeout after running the test.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Sonnie said:


> That is when I would buy a new laptop and take this one to the lake home where I know it has no issues with connection down there.


Well if it works at your lake home and not where you are now... I would say it is a problem with your modem being compatible with it.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Tinkering around in a thread over at DSLReports, I was informed that the Westell Modem is also a router and the router part of it needs to be turned off if there is an external router being used, otherwise it can cause the exact issues I am having. Although that would explain why it only happens with my laptop.

Anyway, the Westell modem needed to be put in "bridge" mode so that it is a "modem only". I have done this, but I can't get access to the Internet (I am on the satellite right now). So... not sure where to go from here, but still working on it.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm at work now so I can't chech my HP, but you might try running the HP Network diagnostic during a time out (if you haven't already).


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Sonnie said:


> Tinkering around in a thread over at DSLReports, I was informed that the Westell Modem is also a router and the router part of it needs to be turned off if there is an external router being used, otherwise it can cause the exact issues I am having. Although that would explain why it only happens with my laptop.
> 
> Anyway, the Westell modem needed to be put in "bridge" mode so that it is a "modem only". I have done this, but I can't get access to the Internet (I am on the satellite right now). So... not sure where to go from here, but still working on it.


That's an easy fix Sonnie, power cycle off everything including the Laptop wait a minute or 2 and then power cycle everything back up starting with the Westell. This assures that IP addresses are reassigned properly.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Sonnie said:


> Tinkering around in a thread over at DSLReports, I was informed that the Westell Modem is also a router and the router part of it needs to be turned off if there is an external router being used, otherwise it can cause the exact issues I am having. Although that would explain why it only happens with my laptop.
> 
> Anyway, the Westell modem needed to be put in "bridge" mode so that it is a "modem only". I have done this, but I can't get access to the Internet (I am on the satellite right now). So... not sure where to go from here, but still working on it.


Could it be that your other router is blocking that one?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

They are on different IP addresses with different ranges.

I have power cycled everything on and off... cloned the MAC address of the modem to the router... no go with Internet.

Here are my new settings for the E4200 router:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Keeping my fingers crossed!

I think... THINK... the bridging of the DSL modem solved the issue.

The most recent issue with not connecting to the Internet was because I did not click APPLY after editing the PPPoE connection fields. Once I applied it, it connected immediately. Since then it seems like I got a new computer with new Internet connection. I am feeling good about this fix.

I appreciate everyone chiming in.


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Great. I just caught up on this thread. Also, I noticed that both router channel settings are set to "auto." I would go in and set one of them to channel 1, and the other to either channel 6 or 11 just to avoid the possibility of interference.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think I initially had them set that way and had some issues. But both of them are hardly ever used simultaneously anyway. I also plan on getting rid of the satellite if I can get my DSL up to 4Mbps. I may do it anyway, cause now that I got this timeout issue fixed, I don't see myself needing the satellite.


----------

